# [BSOD] CI.dll PAGE_FAULT_IN_NON_PAGED_AREA



## icebergnl (May 17, 2010)

*Specs*
Software:

Windows 7 x64 - MSDN ISO
Fully patched
Have reinstalled the system a few times, to no avail
Hardware:

Home-built system, 3 months old
Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H, BIOS F8
CPU: AMD Phenom II 955 BE
Video Card: XFX HD-489X-ZSFC (Radeon 4890)
Memory: 2x Corsair CM3X2G1333C9D (2x2Gb)
PSU: OCZ ModXstream 650W
Storage: Intel X25-M 80GB SSD, Hitachi 1TB HDD
Input: MS Comfort Curve 2000 USB keyboard, Logitech G9 USB mouse

*Problem description*
My problem is as follows:


When the computer has been turned off for at least a few hours, I'm getting BSOD's while booting

 When cold booting (computer has been turned off for at least several hours), I get a BSOD just after the Windows 7 `Starting Windows` logo screen. 
The BSOD message differs: CI.dll error is most common, then CI.dll + PAGE_FAULT_IN_NON_PAGED_AREA, and sometimes IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (haven't seen the last one for a while now). 
In rare cases, the computer boots, but gives a BSOD after a few secs on the desktop. 
Just resetting (via the reset button) doesn't help: it results in BSOD again, usually the same as during the first cold boot. After turning the PC off (holding the power button), and turning it on again, the computer boots perfectly. 
After a succesful boot, Windows runs perfectly, including games (e.g. COD4 etc @ max). 
I have reinstalled Windows a few times, and I tried different Catalyst drivers (10.2, 10.3 and 10.4), and various (including latest) motherboard BIOSes.
Tested memory with memtest, replaced PSU, tried other HDD`s - still no solution.
Any idea?


----------



## TorrentG (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi.

You have these two drivers which seem to me must be removed from the system:


```
pe3ajhwb pe3ajhwb.sys Thu Apr 19 12:27:09 2007
ps6ajhwb ps6ajhwb.sys Thu Apr 19 12:26:47 2007
```
The appear to be for "Rush for the Bomb-Rush for Berlin GOLD Environment Driver - Rush for the Bomb-Rush for Berlin GOLD - Koch Media" based on this page:

http://www.runscanner.net/lib/pe3ajhwb.sys.html

Please completely uninstall any software related to this which may have installed it. Basically, uninstall this and anything associated.

Please install the latest audio driver from here:

http://downloads.guru3d.com/Realtek-HD-Audio-2.48-Driver-download-2539.html

You may check to see if those drivers above I mentioned have been removed by going to C:\Windows\System32\drivers. They should not be present any longer after uninstalling the software(s) I spoke about.

Good luck and let us know how it is going. Please post a new crash dump is necessary.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

You have many different bugchecks, which points to hardware failure. I suspect RAM in particular. 

Download a copy of *Memtest86* and burn the ISO to a CD using *Iso Recorder*. Boot from the CD, and run it for at least 5 passes.


```
Bugcheck code 00000050
Bugcheck code 00000050
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Bugcheck code 00000050
Bugcheck code 1000007E
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Bugcheck code 00000051
```


----------



## icebergnl (May 17, 2010)

TorrentG said:


> Hi.
> 
> You have these two drivers which seem to me must be removed from the system:
> 
> ...


I removed the drivers and installed the latest HD Audio driver.
I will shutdown the pc for a day, and see if this helps.

I noticed that when I get the 'CI.dll PAGE_FAULT_IN_NON_PAGED_AREA' BSOD, no minidump is created. Does that tell you anything?



Jonathan King said:


> You have many different bugchecks, which points to hardware failure. I suspect RAM in particular.
> 
> Download a copy of *Memtest86* and burn the ISO to a CD using *Iso Recorder*. Boot from the CD, and run it for at least 5 passes.


I ran memtest86+ overnight (7 passes). It didn't show any errors.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Please continue uploading the new dmps.


----------



## icebergnl (May 17, 2010)

Two new minidumps from today.

These occurred after Windows succesfully booted.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Looks like your keyboard drivers are causing the issue. Please update them, or uninstall them completely and install a fresh copy.


```
[font=lucida console]
BugCheck D1, {ffffffffffffff83, 2, 0, fffff8800251db4e}
Probably caused by : kbdhid.sys ( kbdhid!WppAutoLogTrace+52 )
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
BugCheck 50, {fffff88003e151c0, 0, fffff88003e32ecd, 0}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
[/font]
```


----------



## TorrentG (Apr 17, 2010)

```
BugCheck D1, {ffffffffffffff83, 2, 0, fffff8800251db4e}

Probably caused by : kbdhid.sys ( kbdhid!WppAutoLogTrace+52 )

Followup: MachineOwner
```
Do you have a Logitech mouse and/or keyboard by any chance? If so, visit Logitech.com to install the latest driver(s) for them. Could still be a physical memory problem as Jonathon says. Possibly check the maker of your ram for the precise vdimm setting and adjust the bios to it.


----------



## icebergnl (May 17, 2010)

I'll install the latest Microsoft Intellipoint drivers, and keep uploading the dumps.

But again a bugcheck probably caused by memory_corruption?
How is it possible that memtest doesn't find anything?


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

memory_corruption doesn't always mean bad RAM.


> Memory corruption happens when the contents of a memory location are unintentionally modified due to programming errors. When the corrupted memory contents are used later in the computer program, it leads either to program crash or to strange and bizarre program behavior.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memory_corruption

Bad drivers often cause memory_corruption problems also.

Of course, bad RAM can cause it as well.


----------



## TorrentG (Apr 17, 2010)

Memory corruption does not mean faulty hardware, but definitely _can_. Improper drivers can corrupt memory.

Also, multiple passes with testing programs still does not guarantee perfection. It's only a good judgement to take into consideration.

Edit: haha lol now we're on the same page Jon


----------



## icebergnl (May 17, 2010)

Ok, that's clear! 
For some reason my gut feeling also tells me it's not bad memory, but a driver issue or a some BIOS setting..

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## icebergnl (May 17, 2010)

Dump from today.

Computer booted alright today, but I got this BSOD while playing GTA IV (after playing about 10 minutes). 

I should note that this BSOD could be related to another error I got in GTA IV yesterday: ZLIB20. At least, that's what I'm reading at the rockstar support forums.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Try uninstalling your graphics card drivers and installing a fresh copy.


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Jonathan\AppData\Local\Temp\Temp1_052010-8642-01.zip\052010-8642-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02e53000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`03090e50
Debug session time: Thu May 20 12:40:56.994 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:09:15.680
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.....................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff88004bc4a2a, fffff88006a18b90, 0}

Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+33aa2a )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)
An exception happened while executing a system service routine.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff88004bc4a2a, Address of the exception record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff88006a18b90, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
atikmdag+33aa2a
fffff880`04bc4a2a 458b4028        mov     r8d,dword ptr [r8+28h]

CONTEXT:  fffff88006a18b90 -- (.cxr 0xfffff88006a18b90)
rax=fffff88006a19638 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffffa800411f740
rdx=fffff8a00da7c680 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff88004bc4a2a rsp=fffff88006a19560 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=0000000000000011 r10=0000000000000014
r11=fffffa8004745e50 r12=fffff88006a196a0 r13=fffff8a00da7c680
r14=0000000000000000 r15=fffff8a00265f6d0
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010286
atikmdag+0x33aa2a:
fffff880`04bc4a2a 458b4028        mov     r8d,dword ptr [r8+28h] ds:002b:00000000`00000028=????????
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B

PROCESS_NAME:  GTAIV.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 0000000000000000 to fffff88004bc4a2a

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`06a19560 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : atikmdag+0x33aa2a


FOLLOWUP_IP: 
atikmdag+33aa2a
fffff880`04bc4a2a 458b4028        mov     r8d,dword ptr [r8+28h]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  atikmdag+33aa2a

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: atikmdag

IMAGE_NAME:  atikmdag.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4bbbe425

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffff88006a18b90 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_atikmdag+33aa2a

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_atikmdag+33aa2a

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3: kd> lmtsmn
start             end                 module name
fffff880`03f2c000 fffff880`03f6a000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:12 2009 (4A5BCC30)
fffff880`00f03000 fffff880`00f5a000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`02cb0000 fffff880`02d3a000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03f97000 fffff880`03fad000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`01883000 fffff880`01898000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00dc5000 fffff880`00dd0000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`068d6000 fffff880`06907000   AODDriver2 AODDriver2.sys Thu Apr 22 06:28:05 2010 (4BD024B5)
fffff880`00e1a000 fffff880`00e23000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e23000 fffff880`00e4d000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`0488a000 fffff880`04f34000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Apr 06 21:47:17 2010 (4BBBE425)
fffff880`03e02000 fffff880`03e38000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Tue Apr 06 21:23:30 2010 (4BBBDE92)
fffff880`01918000 fffff880`01920000   AtiPcie  AtiPcie.sys  Mon Aug 24 04:25:26 2009 (4A924E76)
fffff960`00830000 fffff960`00891000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL    Thu Jul 30 01:07:22 2009 (4A712A8A)
fffff880`019b8000 fffff880`019bf000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`01872000 fffff880`01883000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03ae1000 fffff880`03aff000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`00630000 fffff960`00657000   cdd      cdd.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:25:40 2009 (4A5BDE94)
fffff880`01958000 fffff880`01982000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00ca9000 fffff880`00d69000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`018e8000 fffff880`01918000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00c4b000 fffff880`00ca9000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01154000 fffff880`011c7000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`03f87000 fffff880`03f97000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`01ebd000 fffff880`01ecb000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`02c8b000 fffff880`02ca9000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`02c7c000 fffff880`02c8b000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`018d2000 fffff880`018e8000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`043d0000 fffff880`043f2000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`01ed9000 fffff880`01ee5000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`01ef0000 fffff880`01f03000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`01ee5000 fffff880`01ef0000   dump_msahci dump_msahci.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`0425c000 fffff880`04268000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`03e38000 fffff880`03f2c000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`04f34000 fffff880`04f7a000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`010e2000 fffff880`010f6000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01096000 fffff880`010e2000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`013d5000 fffff880`013df000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01898000 fffff880`018d2000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Fri Sep 25 22:34:26 2009 (4ABD7DB2)
fffff880`0148b000 fffff880`014d5000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff800`02e0a000 fffff800`02e53000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`04f7a000 fffff880`04f9e000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`0425c000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:59 2009 (4A5BCC23)
fffff880`01f30000 fffff880`01f49000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:21 2009 (4A5BCBFD)
fffff880`01f49000 fffff880`01f51080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`01f22000 fffff880`01f30000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:22 2009 (4A5BCBFE)
fffff880`03a19000 fffff880`03ae1000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`015e3000 fffff880`015ec000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`015ec000 fffff880`015fb000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`01f87000 fffff880`01f95000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff800`00bd2000 fffff800`00bdc000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`0429d000 fffff880`042e0000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`013aa000 fffff880`013c4000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Fri Dec 11 01:03:32 2009 (4B21E0B4)
fffff880`043f2000 fffff880`043f7200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`01f52000 fffff880`01f66000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys Tue Nov 10 06:46:17 2009 (4AF95289)
fffff880`01fd9000 fffff880`01fee000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`01f73000 fffff880`01f87000   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys Tue Nov 10 06:46:23 2009 (4AF9528F)
fffff880`01f95000 fffff880`01fb8000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c2a000 fffff880`00c37000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`01ecb000 fffff880`01ed9000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`011ed000 fffff880`011fc000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`01f66000 fffff880`01f73000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e1a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`01982000 fffff880`019af000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys Fri Nov 20 21:56:47 2009 (4B0756EF)
fffff880`06907000 fffff880`06917000   MpNWMon  MpNWMon.sys  Fri Nov 20 21:56:38 2009 (4B0756E6)
fffff880`03aff000 fffff880`03b17000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`03b17000 fffff880`03b44000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Feb 27 02:52:19 2010 (4B88CF33)
fffff880`03b44000 fffff880`03b92000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Sat Feb 27 02:52:28 2010 (4B88CF3C)
fffff880`03b92000 fffff880`03bb5000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Feb 27 02:52:26 2010 (4B88CF3A)
fffff880`00fee000 fffff880`00ff9000   msahci   msahci.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`0182b000 fffff880`01836000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f63000 fffff880`00f6d000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`010f6000 fffff880`01154000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`02c71000 fffff880`02c7c000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`015d1000 fffff880`015e3000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`014df000 fffff880`015d1000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`03fd1000 fffff880`03fdd000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`00dd0000 fffff880`00dff000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`0434c000 fffff880`04361000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`02dae000 fffff880`02dbd000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`02d3a000 fffff880`02d7f000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`01836000 fffff880`01847000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`02c65000 fffff880`02c71000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`02e53000 fffff800`0342f000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Sat Feb 27 02:55:23 2010 (4B88CFEB)
fffff880`01207000 fffff880`013aa000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`019af000 fffff880`019b8000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`02d88000 fffff880`02dae000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`03f6a000 fffff880`03f87000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00fad000 fffff880`00fc2000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00f6d000 fffff880`00fa0000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00fd7000 fffff880`00fde000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00fde000 fffff880`00fee000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`013c4000 fffff880`013d5000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0661d000 fffff880`066c3000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`04393000 fffff880`043d0000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c37000 fffff880`00c4b000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`03fad000 fffff880`03fd1000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`03fdd000 fffff880`03ff8000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`013df000 fffff880`01400000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c1a000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`02c14000 fffff880`02c65000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`01810000 fffff880`01819000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01819000 fffff880`01822000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01822000 fffff880`0182b000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`0104c000 fffff880`01086000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`01e00000 fffff880`01e18000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04f9e000 fffff880`04ff5000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Mar 04 08:42:52 2010 (4B8FB8DC)
fffff880`04361000 fffff880`04392300   RtHDMIVX RtHDMIVX.sys Thu Jul 16 23:52:36 2009 (4A5FF584)
fffff880`066c3000 fffff880`066ce000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`04874000 fffff880`04880000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`02dbd000 fffff880`02dda000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`014d5000 fffff880`014dd000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`06917000 fffff880`06988000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 13:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`0683e000 fffff880`068d6000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Dec 08 03:32:55 2009 (4B1E0F37)
fffff880`0670d000 fffff880`06776000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`066ce000 fffff880`066fb000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Tue Dec 08 03:32:26 2009 (4B1E0F1A)
fffff880`04880000 fffff880`04881480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01603000 fffff880`01800000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`066fb000 fffff880`0670d000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`01865000 fffff880`01872000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`01847000 fffff880`01865000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c14000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`00550000 fffff960`0055a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`011c7000 fffff880`011ed000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`01e69000 fffff880`01ebd000   udfs     udfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:37 2009 (4A5BC1F9)
fffff880`042e0000 fffff880`042f2000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`01f03000 fffff880`01f20000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`01f20000 fffff880`01f21f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`04863000 fffff880`04874000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04856000 fffff880`04863000   usbfilter usbfilter.sys Tue Dec 22 03:26:22 2009 (4B3082AE)
fffff880`042f2000 fffff880`0434c000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`04ff5000 fffff880`05000000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04856000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`00fa0000 fffff880`00fad000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`019bf000 fffff880`019cd000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`019cd000 fffff880`019f2000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00fc2000 fffff880`00fd7000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d69000 fffff880`00dc5000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0104c000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`02dda000 fffff880`02df5000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`01810000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e50000 fffff880`00ef4000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00ef4000 fffff880`00f03000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02d7f000 fffff880`02d88000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00090000 fffff960`0039f000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:40:16 2009 (4A5BC5E0)
fffff880`02df5000 fffff880`02dfe000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00f5a000 fffff880`00f63000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`01fb8000 fffff880`01fd9000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`01920000 fffff880`0192e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0192e000 fffff880`0193a000   dump_pciidex
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`0193a000 fffff880`01945000   dump_msahci.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01945000 fffff880`01958000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
```


----------



## icebergnl (May 17, 2010)

I have uninstalled all ATI drivers (motherboard chipset and graphics, catalyst 10.4).
After that, I installed the motherboard chipset drivers from Gigabyte's website, and updated the graphics driver to 10.4.

I also upped the mem voltage, as adviced by Gigabyte support staff.

Still BSOD's today though. One of them resulted in a dump. See attached file.
What can this be? All these different errors, and no apparent hardware failure?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## TorrentG (Apr 17, 2010)

Please install the following, because of this older driver that is a storage filter:


```
amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue Apr 28 19:33:27 2009
```
You can look after in C:\Windows\System32\drivers

for amdxata.sys. Right click it and check the properties. Has it been updated to a newer date?

Here's the driver for you:

ftp://download.gigabyte.ru/driver/motherboard_driver_raid_amd_sb7xx_bootdisk_win7-64bit.exe


----------



## icebergnl (May 17, 2010)

My amdxata.sys is the same date as you mention: Apr 28 2009.

Should I update it? I'm not sure what to do with the driver, it doesn't include a setup, and no newer version of amdxata.sys, only ahcix64s.sys.


----------



## icebergnl (May 17, 2010)

New dump from today. Crashed while running windows.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Do you have another keyboard you can use? 

Please uninstall the keyboard drivers completely, in Programs and Features, and also in Device Manager. Then reboot, and let Windows install drivers automatically.

Your bluetooth drivers should be updated or removed.


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Jonathan\Desktop\053010-11887-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02e1f000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`0305ce50
Debug session time: Sun May 30 14:37:39.467 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:19:57.168
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
...............................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
...........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 19, {20, fffffa800000c670, fffffa800000d4a0, 4e32b50}

Probably caused by : WUDFRd.sys ( WUDFRd!WdfObject::~WdfObject+24 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

BAD_POOL_HEADER (19)
The pool is already corrupt at the time of the current request.
This may or may not be due to the caller.
The internal pool links must be walked to figure out a possible cause of
the problem, and then special pool applied to the suspect tags or the driver
verifier to a suspect driver.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000020, a pool block header size is corrupt.
Arg2: fffffa800000c670, The pool entry we were looking for within the page.
Arg3: fffffa800000d4a0, The next pool entry.
Arg4: 0000000004e32b50, (reserved)

Debugging Details:
------------------


OVERLAPPED_MODULE: Address regions for 'WUDFRd' and 'WUDFRd.sys' overlap

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x19_20

POOL_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff800030c70e0
 fffffa800000c670 

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  WUDFHost.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80002fc26d3 to fffff80002e8f600

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`09cc7118 fffff800`02fc26d3 : 00000000`00000019 00000000`00000020 fffffa80`0000c670 fffffa80`0000d4a0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`09cc7120 fffff880`0935d55c : fffffa80`03e05c30 fffffa80`04855a80 fffffa80`64444d55 fffff880`09377478 : nt!ExFreePool+0xda4
fffff880`09cc71d0 fffff880`09377418 : fffffa80`0496e580 fffffa80`0494b4d0 fffff880`09383110 fffffa80`04955d40 : WUDFRd!WdfObject::~WdfObject+0x24
fffff880`09cc7220 fffff880`0935d1e2 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`09383110 fffffa80`03e05c30 fffffa80`04931c60 : WUDFRd!RdCancelWorkItem::`scalar deleting destructor'+0x14
fffff880`09cc7250 fffff880`09377b84 : fffffa80`04855a01 fffff880`09383110 fffff880`09377cf4 fffffa80`04933160 : WUDFRd!CUMDFUnknown::Release+0x22
fffff880`09cc7280 fffff880`0936e265 : fffffa80`04955d40 fffffa80`04855b50 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : WUDFRd!RdCancelSafeQueue::ClearCancelRoutine+0xb8
fffff880`09cc72c0 fffff880`09368df6 : fffffa80`04899b0a 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`04899b0a 00000000`00000000 : WUDFRd!RdFdoDevice::RdIoReply+0x95
fffff880`09cc7320 fffff880`019a620d : fffffa80`04899b18 fffffa80`04899b38 fffff880`09cc76b0 00000000`00000010 : WUDFRd!RdFdoDevice::RdReply+0x272
fffff880`09cc73b0 fffff880`019ab3e7 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`09cc7760 fffffa80`0465e970 00000000`00000000 : WudfPf!WudfLpcMessage::ReplyMessage+0x129
fffff880`09cc7410 fffff880`019aa159 : fffffa80`03e67801 fffffa80`0465ea08 fffffa80`04899ac0 fffffa80`0465e970 : WudfPf!WdfLpcPort::ProcessMessage+0x303
fffff880`09cc74b0 fffff880`019a2933 : 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`0465ea01 fffffa80`0494b4d0 00000000`00000000 : WudfPf!WdfLpcCommPort::ProcessMessage+0x229
fffff880`09cc7500 fffff880`0199f86b : 00000000`00278f20 00000000`00278f20 fffffa80`04855a80 00000000`00a0f030 : WudfPf!LpcCommContext::SendMessage+0x49b
fffff880`09cc77d0 fffff880`0199e196 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00a0ef60 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000010 : WudfPf!LpcControlDevice::SendMessage+0x6b
fffff880`09cc7840 fffff880`0199ede8 : 00000000`80028408 fffffa80`0496bf20 00000000`00000020 00000000`00000001 : WudfPf!LpcDevice::FastIoDeviceIoControl+0x242
fffff880`09cc78d0 fffff880`0199ce15 : fffffa80`05a06a90 fffffa80`05a06a90 00000000`00000020 fffffa80`05a06be0 : WudfPf!LpcControlDevice::FastIoDeviceIoControl+0xec
fffff880`09cc79b0 fffff800`031ab423 : fffffa80`0496bf20 fffff880`09cc7ca0 00000000`00a0eed8 fffff800`02fc4201 : WudfPf!LpcDriver::s_FastIoDeviceDispatch+0xf9
fffff880`09cc7a10 fffff800`031abf16 : fffffa80`0486c740 00000000`000000f4 00000000`00000000 00000000`00a0eed8 : nt!IopXxxControlFile+0x373
fffff880`09cc7b40 fffff800`02e8e853 : fffffa80`0486c740 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`04940060 fffff800`031a63b4 : nt!NtDeviceIoControlFile+0x56
fffff880`09cc7bb0 00000000`775eff2a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`00a0edc8 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x775eff2a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
WUDFRd!WdfObject::~WdfObject+24
fffff880`0935d55c 488b4b28        mov     rcx,qword ptr [rbx+28h]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  2

SYMBOL_NAME:  WUDFRd!WdfObject::~WdfObject+24

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: WUDFRd

IMAGE_NAME:  WUDFRd.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bcbee

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x19_20_WUDFRd!WdfObject::_WdfObject+24

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x19_20_WUDFRd!WdfObject::_WdfObject+24

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3: kd> lmnsmn
start             end                 module name
fffff880`03f46000 fffff880`03f84000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys
fffff880`00f72000 fffff880`00fc9000   ACPI     ACPI.sys    
fffff880`02cc6000 fffff880`02d50000   afd      afd.sys     
fffff880`03fbd000 fffff880`03fd3000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys
fffff880`0104c000 fffff880`01061000   amdppm   amdppm.sys  
fffff880`00fdc000 fffff880`00ff0000   amdsata  amdsata.sys 
fffff880`010c3000 fffff880`010ce000   amdxata  amdxata.sys 
fffff880`05529000 fffff880`0555a000   AODDriver2 AODDriver2.sys
fffff880`00e9b000 fffff880`00ea4000   atapi    atapi.sys   
fffff880`00c5c000 fffff880`00c86000   ataport  ataport.SYS 
fffff880`048bb000 fffff880`04f86000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys
fffff880`03efa000 fffff880`03f35000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys
fffff880`01993000 fffff880`0199b000   AtiPcie64 AtiPcie64.sys
fffff960`00860000 fffff960`008c1000   ATMFD    ATMFD.DLL   
fffff880`01860000 fffff880`01867000   Beep     Beep.SYS    
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01211000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys
fffff880`03911000 fffff880`0392f000   bowser   bowser.sys  
fffff880`0928c000 fffff880`0929c000   BthEnum  BthEnum.sys 
fffff880`092bc000 fffff880`092d3000   bthmodem bthmodem.sys
fffff880`0929c000 fffff880`092bc000   bthpan   bthpan.sys  
fffff880`09200000 fffff880`0928c000   bthport  bthport.sys 
fffff880`093a4000 fffff880`093bc000   BTHUSB   BTHUSB.sys  
fffff960`00780000 fffff960`007a7000   cdd      cdd.dll     
fffff880`01800000 fffff880`0182a000   cdrom    cdrom.sys   
fffff880`00d14000 fffff880`00dd4000   CI       CI.dll      
fffff880`01963000 fffff880`01993000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS
fffff880`00cb6000 fffff880`00d14000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS    
fffff880`0118c000 fffff880`011ff000   cng      cng.sys     
fffff880`03fad000 fffff880`03fbd000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys
fffff880`06760000 fffff880`0676e000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys
fffff880`02ca6000 fffff880`02cc4000   dfsc     dfsc.sys    
fffff880`02c97000 fffff880`02ca6000   discache discache.sys
fffff880`0194d000 fffff880`01963000   disk     disk.sys    
fffff880`0667c000 fffff880`0669e000   drmk     drmk.sys    
fffff880`06786000 fffff880`0679a000   dump_amdsata dump_amdsata.sys
fffff880`0677c000 fffff880`06786000   dump_diskdump dump_diskdump.sys
fffff880`0679a000 fffff880`067ad000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys
fffff880`06700000 fffff880`0670c000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys   
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03ef4000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys 
fffff880`04f86000 fffff880`04fcc000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys 
fffff880`0111a000 fffff880`0112e000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys
fffff880`010ce000 fffff880`0111a000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys  
fffff880`013ee000 fffff880`013f8000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys  
fffff880`01913000 fffff880`0194d000   fvevol   fvevol.sys  
fffff880`0142b000 fffff880`01475000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys
fffff800`033fb000 fffff800`03444000   hal      hal.dll     
fffff880`04fcc000 fffff880`04ff0000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys
fffff880`066a4000 fffff880`06700000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys 
fffff880`067da000 fffff880`067f3000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS
fffff880`067f3000 fffff880`067fb080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS
fffff880`067cc000 fffff880`067da000   hidusb   hidusb.sys  
fffff880`03849000 fffff880`03911000   HTTP     HTTP.sys    
fffff880`0190a000 fffff880`01913000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys
fffff880`04324000 fffff880`04333000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys
fffff880`06635000 fffff880`06643000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys  
fffff800`00bbf000 fffff800`00bc9000   kdcom    kdcom.dll   
fffff880`04344000 fffff880`04387000   ks       ks.sys      
fffff880`013c3000 fffff880`013dd000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys  
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0142b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys 
fffff880`0669e000 fffff880`066a3200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys 
fffff880`06600000 fffff880`06614000   LHidFilt LHidFilt.Sys
fffff880`06666000 fffff880`0667b000   lltdio   lltdio.sys  
fffff880`06621000 fffff880`06635000   LMouFilt LMouFilt.Sys
fffff880`06643000 fffff880`06666000   luafv    luafv.sys   
fffff880`00c95000 fffff880`00ca2000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll
fffff880`0934d000 fffff880`0935c000   modem    modem.sys   
fffff880`0676e000 fffff880`0677c000   monitor  monitor.sys 
fffff880`04333000 fffff880`04342000   mouclass mouclass.sys
fffff880`06614000 fffff880`06621000   mouhid   mouhid.sys  
fffff880`00e81000 fffff880`00e9b000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys
fffff880`0182a000 fffff880`01857000   MpFilter MpFilter.sys
fffff880`0545c000 fffff880`0546c000   MpNWMon  MpNWMon.sys 
fffff880`0392f000 fffff880`03947000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys  
fffff880`03947000 fffff880`03974000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys  
fffff880`03974000 fffff880`039c2000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys
fffff880`039c2000 fffff880`039e5000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys
fffff880`00ea4000 fffff880`00eaf000   msahci   msahci.sys  
fffff880`019e3000 fffff880`019ee000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS    
fffff880`00fd2000 fffff880`00fdc000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys
fffff880`0112e000 fffff880`0118c000   msrpc    msrpc.sys   
fffff880`02c8c000 fffff880`02c97000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys
fffff880`018f8000 fffff880`0190a000   mup      mup.sys     
fffff880`0149e000 fffff880`01590000   ndis     ndis.sys    
fffff880`01211000 fffff880`0121d000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys
fffff880`0429f000 fffff880`042ce000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys 
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04215000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS 
fffff880`02dc4000 fffff880`02dd3000   netbios  netbios.sys 
fffff880`02d50000 fffff880`02d95000   netbt    netbt.sys   
fffff880`01590000 fffff880`015f0000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS   
fffff880`019ee000 fffff880`019ff000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS    
fffff880`02c80000 fffff880`02c8c000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys
fffff800`02e1f000 fffff800`033fb000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe
fffff880`01220000 fffff880`013c3000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys    
fffff880`01857000 fffff880`01860000   Null     Null.SYS    
fffff880`02d9e000 fffff880`02dc4000   pacer    pacer.sys   
fffff880`03f90000 fffff880`03fad000   parport  parport.sys 
fffff880`00e40000 fffff880`00e55000   partmgr  partmgr.sys 
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e33000   pci      pci.sys     
fffff880`00e6a000 fffff880`00e71000   pciide   pciide.sys  
fffff880`00e71000 fffff880`00e81000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS 
fffff880`013dd000 fffff880`013ee000   pcw      pcw.sys     
fffff880`0465a000 fffff880`04700000   peauth   peauth.sys  
fffff880`04247000 fffff880`04284000   portcls  portcls.sys 
fffff880`00ca2000 fffff880`00cb6000   PSHED    PSHED.dll   
fffff880`03fd3000 fffff880`03ff7000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys 
fffff880`042ce000 fffff880`042e9000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys
fffff880`042e9000 fffff880`0430a000   raspptp  raspptp.sys 
fffff880`0430a000 fffff880`04324000   rassstp  rassstp.sys 
fffff880`02c2f000 fffff880`02c80000   rdbss    rdbss.sys   
fffff880`018aa000 fffff880`018b3000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys  
fffff880`018b3000 fffff880`018bc000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys
fffff880`019da000 fffff880`019e3000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys
fffff880`018be000 fffff880`018f8000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys
fffff880`05400000 fffff880`0542c000   rfcomm   rfcomm.sys  
fffff880`04284000 fffff880`0429c000   rspndr   rspndr.sys  
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04857000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys
fffff880`04215000 fffff880`04246300   RtHDMIVX RtHDMIVX.sys
fffff880`04700000 fffff880`0470b000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS  
fffff880`03f84000 fffff880`03f90000   serenum  serenum.sys 
fffff880`02dd3000 fffff880`02df0000   serial   serial.sys  
fffff880`01475000 fffff880`0147d000   spldr    spldr.sys   
fffff880`092dc000 fffff880`0934d000   spsys    spsys.sys   
fffff880`05491000 fffff880`05529000   srv      srv.sys     
fffff880`0474a000 fffff880`047b3000   srv2     srv2.sys    
fffff880`0470b000 fffff880`04738000   srvnet   srvnet.sys  
fffff880`01061000 fffff880`010c3000   storport storport.sys
fffff880`04342000 fffff880`04343480   swenum   swenum.sys  
fffff880`01602000 fffff880`017ff000   tcpip    tcpip.sys   
fffff880`04738000 fffff880`0474a000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys
fffff880`015f0000 fffff880`015fd000   TDI      TDI.SYS     
fffff880`0147d000 fffff880`0149b000   tdx      tdx.sys     
fffff880`02c1b000 fffff880`02c2f000   termdd   termdd.sys  
fffff960`00420000 fffff960`0042a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll   
fffff880`00dd4000 fffff880`00dfa000   tunnel   tunnel.sys  
fffff880`0670c000 fffff880`06760000   udfs     udfs.sys    
fffff880`04387000 fffff880`04399000   umbus    umbus.sys   
fffff880`067ad000 fffff880`067ca000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys 
fffff880`067ca000 fffff880`067cbf00   USBD     USBD.SYS    
fffff880`03f35000 fffff880`03f46000   usbehci  usbehci.sys 
fffff880`04ff0000 fffff880`04ffd000   usbfilter usbfilter.sys
fffff880`04399000 fffff880`043f3000   usbhub   usbhub.sys  
fffff880`04857000 fffff880`04862000   usbohci  usbohci.sys 
fffff880`04862000 fffff880`048b8000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS 
fffff880`00e33000 fffff880`00e40000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys
fffff880`01867000 fffff880`01875000   vga      vga.sys     
fffff880`01875000 fffff880`0189a000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS
fffff880`00e55000 fffff880`00e6a000   volmgr   volmgr.sys  
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys 
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`0104c000   volsnap  volsnap.sys 
fffff880`02c00000 fffff880`02c1b000   wanarp   wanarp.sys  
fffff880`0189a000 fffff880`018aa000   watchdog watchdog.sys
fffff880`00ebf000 fffff880`00f63000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys
fffff880`00f63000 fffff880`00f72000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS  
fffff880`02d95000 fffff880`02d9e000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys  
fffff960`00090000 fffff960`0039f000   win32k   win32k.sys  
fffff880`02df0000 fffff880`02df9000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys 
fffff880`00fc9000 fffff880`00fd2000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS  
fffff880`0199b000 fffff880`019bc000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys  
fffff880`0935c000 fffff880`0938d000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys  

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`0934d000 fffff880`0937e000   WUDFRd.sys
fffff880`05572000 fffff880`055fe000   bthport.sys
fffff880`0555a000 fffff880`05572000   BTHUSB.sys
fffff880`0542c000 fffff880`0543c000   BthEnum.sys
fffff880`0543c000 fffff880`0545c000   bthpan.sys
fffff880`09395000 fffff880`093a4000   modem.sys
fffff880`0937e000 fffff880`09395000   bthmodem.sys
fffff880`0199b000 fffff880`019a9000   crashdmp.sys
fffff880`019a9000 fffff880`019b3000   dump_storpor
fffff880`019b3000 fffff880`019c7000   dump_amdsata
fffff880`019c7000 fffff880`019da000   dump_dumpfve
```


----------



## icebergnl (May 17, 2010)

I will try another keyboard when I get the chance.

In the meantime, a new dump from today.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Perhaps a* repair install* might take care of the issue, while you wait for a chance to test out a new keyboard.


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Jonathan\AppData\Local\Temp\Temp1_053110-10452-01.zip\053110-10452-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`02e09000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`03046e50
Debug session time: Mon May 31 16:12:51.630 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:07.316
Loading Kernel Symbols
...................................................
Loading User Symbols
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck C0000221, {fffff8a0001d2240, 0, 0, 0}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!ExpSystemErrorHandler2+5ff )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Unknown bugcheck code (c0000221)
Unknown bugcheck description
Arguments:
Arg1: fffff8a0001d2240
Arg2: 0000000000000000
Arg3: 0000000000000000
Arg4: 0000000000000000

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc0000221

ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000221 - {Bad Image Checksum}  The image %hs is possibly corrupt. The header checksum does not match the computed checksum.

EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000221 - {Bad Image Checksum}  The image %hs is possibly corrupt. The header checksum does not match the computed checksum.

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER1:  fffff8a0001d2240

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER2:  0000000000000000

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER3:  0000000000000000

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER4: 0

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff800030c708f to fffff80002e79600

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`009a91e8 fffff800`030c708f : 00000000`0000004c 00000000`c0000221 fffff880`009a9288 fffffa80`04925990 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`009a91f0 fffff800`02ec58c4 : 7ff00000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff700`01080000 : nt!ExpSystemErrorHandler2+0x5ff
fffff880`009a9420 fffff800`032aa021 : 00000000`c0000221 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000001 00000000`00040000 : nt!ExpSystemErrorHandler+0xd4
fffff880`009a9460 fffff800`032aa426 : fffffa80`c0000221 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`00000001 00000000`00040000 : nt!ExpRaiseHardError+0xe1
fffff880`009a9790 fffff800`032ab8d6 : fffff8a0`c0000221 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000001 fffff880`009a9988 : nt!ExRaiseHardError+0x1d6
fffff880`009a9890 fffff800`032beadf : 00000000`c0000221 00000000`08000000 fffff800`03344828 ffffffff`80000084 : nt!NtRaiseHardError+0x1e4
fffff880`009a9930 fffff800`032bee39 : 00000000`002a0028 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 fffff800`033749f0 : nt!PspLocateSystemDll+0xbf
fffff880`009a9a00 fffff800`033a797d : fffff800`00812820 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 fffff800`02ff3e80 : nt!PsLocateSystemDlls+0x69
fffff880`009a9a40 fffff800`033aab20 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000010 ffffffff`80000028 fffff800`00812820 : nt!IoInitSystem+0x85d
fffff880`009a9b40 fffff800`032fbf89 : 245c8948`cccccccc fffffa80`039f4b60 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`039f4040 : nt!Phase1InitializationDiscard+0x1290
fffff880`009a9d10 fffff800`0311ea86 : 4d016d8d`44008a41 00000000`00000080 493975c5`3a41dd8b fffff800`02e57af9 : nt!Phase1Initialization+0x9
fffff880`009a9d40 fffff800`02e57b06 : fffff800`02ff3e80 fffffa80`039f4b60 fffff800`03001c40 ff097704`f9830e72 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`009a9d80 00000000`00000000 : fffff880`009aa000 fffff880`009a4000 fffff880`009a93f0 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!ExpSystemErrorHandler2+5ff
fffff800`030c708f cc              int     3

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!ExpSystemErrorHandler2+5ff

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4b88cfeb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc0000221_nt!ExpSystemErrorHandler2+5ff

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc0000221_nt!ExpSystemErrorHandler2+5ff

Followup: MachineOwner
---------
```


----------

